# Is Clenbuterol Safe?



## Brown (Dec 15, 2020)

Clenbuterol used to treat asthma and COPD in some countries, but it's  not FDA-approved for human use within us. it's widely used for possible  anabolic and fat-burning effects.
Clenbuterol causes:
toxicity at low doses.
Increase in pressure level
high vital sign
low blood potassium
Increased sweating
Possible anxiety
Shaky hands


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 15, 2020)

Brown said:


> Clenbuterol used to treat asthma and COPD in some countries, but it's  not FDA-approved for human use within us. it's widely used for possible  anabolic and fat-burning effects.
> Clenbuterol causes:
> toxicity at low doses.
> Increase in pressure level
> ...



Nothing is safe... I go to anywhere in CA and there are signs saying that there are known carcinogens used in th facility .  LOL. Good place CA
With that being said, you want to use it for something other than it?s desired purpose I am assuming. 
Can you use it? Yes.  Will something terrible happen?  Not likely.... as long as you don?t abuse it. 
Most stimulants are abused. I know because I have abused them.  Just my nature.  I would say the biggest thing you need to be careful of is your heart IMO.  The rest of it you can basically monitor. Your heart is difficult to monitor. High stimulants can cause atrial fibrillation which can only be detected with an EKG.  Once you are detected with afib, you are doomed for life.  Afib can go in and out, so you may go to the Dr and get an EKG and it shows nothing, however on your way home, it could come back.  I have been well over a year that they haven?t been able to detect afib, but Dr will not stop my meds for fear that I could go I to afib at any point. 
NOTE: every time I was detected with afib, I was on stims. 
Does this stop me from using stims- no.  Am I much more cautious? Yes.  
My $.02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2021)

Clen can be used safely, but it is a drug.


----------

